# Rubicon Axle lock bypass instructions



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Guys I found this link, thought I lost it. I did this mod and it works great. I actually bought the instructions off an guy on ebay. then found this web page.

Enjoy

http://stu-offroad.com/electrical/rubi1/rubi1-1.htm


----------

